# Looking for part time office work



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Experienced, educated and ready to get back to work. I havebeen staying home for a few years and am ready for some part time office manager/administrative assistant work. I have a Master's degree in Public Administration andthree years experience as an office manager for a juvenile detention facility.Would be happy to forward my resume if anyone is interested in extra help preferably part time (20-25 hours per week). Thanks! Katie Hall


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hit up Sacred Heart's website for the current listing of openings...we have quite a few that may work for you.

Mike


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

thank you


----------

